# [radeon 7000] problème de configuration

## FredM

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu installer Gnome sur ma Gentoo en suivant la doc

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gnome-config.xml

Au lancement de startx, j'ai le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 7.2.0
> 
> Release Date: 22 January 2007
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2
> ...

 

A priori, il me faut renseigner le xorg.conf.

Je suis allé voir la page : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

mais le 

```
 Xorg -configure
```

me donne le message d'erreur suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686
> 
> Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Apr 25 16:52:08 CEST 2007 i686
> 
> Build Date: 13 May 2007
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas comment configurer ce xorg.conf pour ma carte qui est une Radeon 7000.

Dans le make.conf, j'ai mis :

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Merci de votre aide

FredLast edited by FredM on Wed May 16, 2007 6:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut et bienvenue,

Cela semble être un problème de driver...es tu sûr d'avoir installé les drivers propriétaires ATI ? En effet "fglrx" est le nom de ces drivers...essaie déjà avec "vesa" à la place de fglrx ça devrait mieux marcher (mais ça sera pas beau...) et ensuite consultes cette doc là :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/ati-faq.xml

ça devrait t'aider à faire marcher ta carte   :Wink: 

EDIT: si je comprends bien la doc ta carte (radeo 7000 = R100) n'est pas supporté par le pilote proprio...il faut que tu utilises soit les modules du noyau, soit le paquet x11-drm

(Pour le support Radeon.)

(R100, R200, R250, R280, mais pas R300.)

# VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm

----------

## _droop_

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> (Pour le support Radeon.)
> 
> (R100, R200, R250, R280, mais pas R300.)
> 
> # VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm

 

Salut,

Je ne sais pas d'où provient ce message. Mais les R300 sont supportés par le driver radéon de xorg-x11 (enfin c'est pas encore parfait mais ça progresse).

Par contre les R400 et les R500 ne le sont pas.

Voilà pour la précision qui n'avait pas grand chose à voir   :Wink: 

----------

## FredM

Merci pour vos réponses.

Ma carte est une Radeon 7000 AGP 32 Mb

L'écran 1024x768 32bits 60 Hz

J'ai mis dans le make.conf :

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

(le vesa ne passait pas mieux)

et fait un emerge x11-drm

Le lancement de xorgcfg me donne comme pour le X -configure

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fatal server error:
> 
> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

 

Il me reste donc xorgconfig.

Je rentre mes paramètres mais le startx ne fonctionne pas mieux 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Build Date: 13 May 2007
> 
>         Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir (je suis un novice sous Linux)

Fred

----------

## gglaboussole

peux tu poster ton xorg.conf , la sortie entière de ton log de X qui se trouve dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log ainsi que le résutat de emerge -pv xorg-server (afin de voir les USE que tu as d'activées)

----------

## FredM

Alors voilà mon xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # File generated by xorgconfig.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Mon Xorg0.log

[code]

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Apr 25 16:52:08 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 13 May 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 16 01:13:51 2007

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c5660

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10b9,5459 card 10a5,5459 rev 00 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7120 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7120 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7120 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7120 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7120 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,7120 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,515a card 17af,2001 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xcfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QZ [Radeon 7000/VE] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

List of video drivers:

	ark

	tseng

	fglrx

	v4l

	s3virge

	vmware

	nv

	neomagic

	i740

	i128

	siliconmotion

	dummy

	voodoo

	apm

	i810

	trident

	cirrus

	mga

	sisusb

	savage

	chips

	via

	nsc

	rendition

	glint

	tga

	s3

	cyrix

	tdfx

	imstt

	sis

	fbdev

	vesa

	vga

(II) LoadModule: "ark"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ark_drv.so

(II) Module ark: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.6.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "tseng"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//tseng_drv.so

(II) Module tseng: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//v4l_drv.so

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.1

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "s3virge"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//s3virge_drv.so

(II) Module s3virge: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.9.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vmware_drv.so

(II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 10.15.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.2

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "neomagic"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//neomagic_drv.so

(II) Module neomagic: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "i740"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i740_drv.so

(II) Module i740: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "i128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i128_drv.so

(II) Module i128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "siliconmotion"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//siliconmotion_drv.so

(II) Module siliconmotion: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.4.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "dummy"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//dummy_drv.so

(II) Module dummy: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.2.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "voodoo"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//voodoo_drv.so

(II) Module voodoo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "apm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//apm_drv.so

(II) Module apm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "trident"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//trident_drv.so

(II) Module trident: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "cirrus"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//cirrus_drv.so

(II) Module cirrus: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//mga_drv.so

(II) Module mga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.4.6

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "sisusb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sisusb_drv.so

(II) Module sisusb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.8.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.2

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "chips"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//chips_drv.so

(II) Module chips: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "via"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//via_drv.so

(II) Module via: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.2.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "nsc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nsc_drv.so

(II) Module nsc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.8.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "rendition"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//rendition_drv.so

(II) Module rendition: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "glint"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//glint_drv.so

(II) Module glint: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "tga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//tga_drv.so

(II) Module tga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "s3"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//s3_drv.so

(II) Module s3: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.5.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "cyrix"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//cyrix_drv.so

(II) Module cyrix: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "tdfx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//tdfx_drv.so

(II) Module tdfx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.3.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "imstt"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//imstt_drv.so

(II) Module imstt: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis_drv.so

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.9.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.3.1

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.3.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.32.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.32g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 12 2006 17:18:27

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.32.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-313294

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x84) [0x80c0264]

1: [0xb7f4f420]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x121) [0xb7562ce1]

3: X(DoConfigure+0x208) [0x80b1558]

4: X(InitOutput+0x685) [0x809fc65]

5: X(main+0x27b) [0x806e3eb]

6: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xd8) [0xb7d07878]

7: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0xa5) [0x806d921]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et enfin le résutat de emerge -pv xorg-server
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## gglaboussole

une réponse rapide car je me lève juste et je pars au boulot.....: la présence de l' "*"  dans VIDEO_CARDS="radeon* résultat de emerge -pv xorg-xerver montre que si tu as bien modifié la variable du make.conf tu n'as en revanche pas recompilé ton xorg-server...(l'astérisque montre les nouvelles use que tu viens juste d'activer...) .c'est indispendable de le faire si tu veux que ton serveur X soit compilé avec le support de ton driver...il te suffit de lancer un emerge -uDN world mais avant, tant qu'à faire, rajoute également "vesa" à ton make.conf pour l'avoir en tant que driver de secours....je regarderais ça plus en détail jeudi..A+   :Wink: 

EDIT: de plus je te conseille de modifier ton titre (en allant sur ton premier post) et de mettre un truc du style [radeon 7000] problème de configuration afin qu'il accroche le regard des spécialistes de ces types de cartes (suis nvidia moi   :Smile:  ) car ton xorg.conf, notamment pour la section modules ne me parait pas top top....

----------

## kwenspc

hum les drivers drm sont depuis pas mal de temps intégrés au noyau et fonctionnent très bien. pas besoin d'emerge x11-drm donc. Suffit d'aller dans Device Drivers -> Characters Devices et là :

d'énabler l'agpgart, de selectionner le bon driver agp (selon sa carte mère), d'enabler le support dri de x11 et de selectionre ati radeon.

Alors le tou soit en module soit en dur. Perso je mets en modules dans ce cas là. Et sinon oui dans le xorg.conf on met "radeon" comme driver, on load dri, drm et on oublis pas la section dri à décommenter et voilà.

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ton emerge --info s.v.p.

Tu as peux-tu quelque chose qui cloche dans ton /etc/make.conf...

----------

## babos

Et sinon, un détail, puisqu'apparemment ton écran ne tourne pas sous la résolution 1280x1024, je crois, mais je n'en suis pas sûr, que tu devrait retirer cette résolution de tes subsection "display" dans la section "screen" de ton xorg.conf

----------

## FredM

Bon alors voilà, j'ai lancé un emerge -uDN mais échec :

 *Quote:*   

>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking auxfile checksums  ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking miscfile checksums  ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas su où rajouter "vesa" à mon make.conf pour l'avoir en tant que driver de secours :

Il me mettre dans le make.conf les 2 lignes suivantes ?

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" 

 

Je vais tester les autres pistes et envoyer un emerge -info

Fred

----------

## gglaboussole

*comment ce fait il qu'il veuille te downgrader ta glibc à la  glibc 2 2.3.6-r5 ? la version stable actuelle est la 2.5-r2.... ? A mon avis tu aurais besoin de faire emerge --sync avant ton emerge -uDN world...(un emerge -uDNpv world serait mieux d'ailleurs avant de le faire en réel pour voir ce qu'il veut te faire...il ne doit pas te downgrader de paquets, surtout pas la glibc !) et de lire la suite de la doc de l'insatllation intitulée "que faire ensuite?" où le fonctionnement de portage est détaillé et expliqué...

*Recompile xorg-server après avoir mis VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa" dans ton make.conf , tout simplement

*Ecoutes les conseils de kwenspc, vu sa signature je pense qu'il sait de quoi il parle ! Tu n'aurais donc pas besoin du paquet x11-drm, le driver étant parfaitement géré par le noyau : donc emerge -C x11-drm et va voir dans ton noyau et : *Quote:*   

> Suffit d'aller dans Device Drivers -> Characters Devices et là :
> 
> d'énabler l'agpgart, de selectionner le bon driver agp (selon sa carte mère), d'enabler le support dri de x11 et de selectionre ati radeon. 

 

si la compilation du noyau te pose problème fais moi un pm je veux bien t'aider...

*enfin ton emerge --info ne serait pas du luxe en effet car cette tentative de downgrader ta glibc est bizarre..

----------

## FredM

Salut, 

En fait j'ai installé les patchs de la Release 2 d'OVH pour avoir le même poste que mon Kimsufi et me faire la main à la maison. Cela explique peut-être ce pb de version de glibc...

Question bête mais on recompile comment le xorg-server ?

Autre question du même type, après le emerge -C x11-drm, je ne sais pas où aller voir dans mon noyau... donc la compilation me posera également pb  :Wink: )

Voici mon emerge --info :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)
> ...

 

Merci

Fred

----------

## gglaboussole

j'en reviens à ce que je te disais plus haut....lis la doc !

Je veux bien t'aider mais il faut un minimum de recherches de ta part et d'acquisition de connaissance que personne ne pourra faire pour toi !

pour recompiler xorg-server il te suffit de le réemerger : emerge -1 xorg-server (le -1 pour eviter de polluer ton fichier world, il devrait ainsi le recompiler avec le support des drivers video indiqués dans ton make.conf : radeon et vesa si tu l'a mis)

pour recompiler ton noyau :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-kernel.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kernel-config.xml

Edit : sinon ton emerge --info montre que tu utilises encore le profile 2006.0

donc fait un emerge --sync

ensuite eselect profile list (te donnera la liste des profiles avec un numéro devant)

ensuite eselect profile  set ...le numéro du profile 2007.0 desktop

ensuite emerge -uDN world et ton système sera à jour pour poursuivre sur de bonnes bases

----------

